
Ask HN: Who's having account issues with Coinbase? - bsvalley
I made the mistake of purchasing bitcoins on Coinbase (DO NOT USE COINBASE). Until then nothing wrong besides some ridiculous fees. They recently put a restriction on my account for no reason and I can&#x27;t BUY&#x2F;SELL anything until they investigate what happened. They can&#x27;t give me a reason why nor a timeline. They&#x27;re obviously experiencing a large amount of transactions since bitcoin went viral in the news after thanksgiving, but meanwhile, I&#x27;m left with my money&#x2F;BTC stuck on coinbase and I&#x27;m not able to do anything about it. I kinda feel dumb for using this platform.<p>Who&#x27;s having the same kind of problems?
======
imartin2k
I’ve been super happy with Coinbase ever since until about a few days ago,
when the service got pretty unstable. Clearly quite some scalability issues.

